# fema camps & casket liners



## georgiabuckdan

Somebody tell me that im wrong! And to find out that the swine flu vaccination is not a vaccination that it is a inoculation is creeping me out!


----------



## JimRay

*HUh???*

Fema camps and swine flu?


----------



## georgiabuckdan

JimRay said:


> Fema camps and swine flu?


Jim, You Really havent heard anything about this?


----------



## hoytmonger

Haven't you heard?

The swine flu "vaccination" will actually weaponize the H1N1 virus, which itself is man made. This weaponized flu is near 100% deadly. It's the progressives way of population control.
If you refuse the "vaccination" you will be sent to a FEMA camp for "reeducation." They're also building huge solar powered ovens in the Nevada and Arizona deserts to dispose of the "waste."


----------



## BigBirdVA

WalMart must still have tin foil hats on sale. :wink:


----------



## georgiabuckdan

hoytmonger said:


> Haven't you heard?
> 
> The swine flu "vaccination" will actually weaponize the H1N1 virus, which itself is man made. This weaponized flu is near 100% deadly. It's the progressives way of population control.
> If you refuse the "vaccination" you will be sent to a FEMA camp for "reeducation." They're also building huge solar powered ovens in the Nevada and Arizona deserts to dispose of the "waste."


Did you see the casket liners? Thats allot of them!


----------



## hoytmonger

georgiabuckdan said:


> Did you see the casket liners? Thats allot of them!


Well they have to do something with your carcass till they get you to the ovens.


----------



## JimRay

Come on, this a joke - right? I really,really, really don't like this man's policies, but surely you don't believe this?


----------



## georgiabuckdan

JimRay said:


> Come on, this a joke - right? I really,really, really don't like this man's policies, but surely you don't believe this?


Jim, It was reported that there are over 500,000 casket liners wich fit min 2 people thats a million + bodies, fema camps taking over old army facilities and now homeland security is incharge of the swine flu (why), Weather its swine flu pandemic wich is a level 6 wich means all it takes is stroke of the penn at this time or race war or civil war or all three.. I mean representatives in congress are making it known. Look at how people are treating the president during presidential speaches. There is allot of anger in his facial expressions and theres already something in motion. Trains trailers built to transport bodies live and in those caskets Just you tube fema train and tell me why those trailers have the cut outs to fit the casket liners.


----------



## BigBirdVA

georgiabuckdan said:


> Jim, It was reported that there are over 500,000 casket liners wich fit min 2 people thats a million + bodies, fema camps taking over old army facilities and now homeland security is incharge of the swine flu (why), Weather its swine flu pandemic wich is a level 6 wich means all it takes is stroke of the penn at this time or race war or civil war or all three.. I mean representatives in congress are making it known. Look at how people are treating the president during presidential speaches. There is allot of anger in his facial expressions and theres already something in motion. Trains trailers built to transport bodies live and in those caskets Just *you tube fema train* and tell me why those trailers have the cut outs to fit the casket liners.


Hate to tell you but those covered train cars are for carrying autos. I live near the closed Ford plant and at one point in time there were hundreds of these to be seen on any given day at the collection and loading point. The autos were getting damaged by vandals throwing rocks as they passed so they covered the cars. These cars have been around for years. The plant is closed and the cars aren't there any more but if you want I'll take a pic and post it as the local FEMA coffin liner depot if it helps the rumor keep alive.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

BigBirdVA said:


> Hate to tell you but those covered train cars are for carrying autos. I live near the closed Ford plant and at one point in time there were hundreds of these to be seen on any given day at the collection and loading point. The autos were getting damaged by vandals throwing rocks as they passed so they covered the cars. These cars have been around for years. The plant is closed and the cars aren't there any more but if you want I'll take a pic and post it as the local FEMA coffin liner depot if it helps the rumor keep alive.


Did you see the trailors that were schelotenized that said dod on them and were the same size as the casket linners though..


----------



## junker

surely news like this would have a link to a story.


----------



## BigBirdVA

georgiabuckdan said:


> Did you see the trailors that were schelotenized that said dod on them and were the same size as the casket linners though..


Hate to tell you but in the event of a mass event like the conspiracy theory grads are calling for they're not going to transport bodies all over to bury them. They will be burned or buried in the same vicinity they met their demise in. 

Amazing the things people come up with. But then again if it's on YouTube it's got to be true. 


BTW about 165,000 people die each month in the US. If there is 125,000 coffin liners in a yard that's not even a 1 month supply. Do the math.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

junker said:


> surely news like this would have a link to a story.


all over you tube


----------



## georgiabuckdan

BigBirdVA said:


> Hate to tell you but in the event of a mass event like the conspiracy theory grads are calling for they're not going to transport bodies all over to bury them. They will be burned or buried in the same vicinity they met their demise in.
> 
> Amazing the things people come up with. But then again if it's on YouTube it's got to be true.
> 
> 
> BTW about 165,000 people die each month in the US. If there is 125,000 coffin liners in a yard that's not even a 1 month supply. Do the math.


Well, there seems to be a few of us that think theres already something in motion if you know what I mean...


----------



## junker

georgiabuckdan said:


> all over you tube



georgia

can't youtube at work. any links to actual newsites?

thanks.


----------



## BigBirdVA

junker said:


> georgia
> 
> can't youtube at work. any links to actual newsites?
> 
> thanks.


Nothing but the usual theories on the usual "listen they're taping the lines...." type web sites. 

They see a couple hundred thousand liners ( a 6 month supply that's nothing out of the ordinary) and suddenly there are FEMA camps and death of the masses looming just over the horizon. Did you know they staged 9/11 and the moon landing was fake too? :zip:


This one is about par for the stories on it.

http://www.dailypaul.com/node/39096


----------



## georgiabuckdan

Not that I know of yet... But that link up above is pretty good did you see it?


----------



## georgiabuckdan

well as i was watching it http://brasschecktv.com/page/577.html they removed it!


----------

